
Example list of the info a VC would request during due diligence - brett
http://ricksegal.typepad.com/pmv/2007/04/kicking_the_tir.html
======
shsung
The ultimate point of that list (which is really very short) seems to be keep
a file folder and at least two copies of everything, one set aside for the
lawyers. I mean, if you look at the list, everything on that list is something
that you should already have as a mark of good organization.

------
zkinion
Sweet jesus thats nasty.

I suppose if you go step by step its not that hard. Better to have it all
ready and leave them looking for stuff to ask for instead of trying to get it
all really fast in a panic.

------
brett
It's hopping around fulfilling requests like this that's not on the radar when
I'm underestimating how much work a startup's really going to be.

------
dpapathanasiou
No DNA sample?

------
rms
Thanks.

